# A fellow student of mine used hapkido to get gold in a grappling competition



## skribs (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a fellow student who competes in NAGA (North American Grappling Association), which is primarily for BJJ and submission arts.  His main art is BJJ, but he said in the latest tournament he went to, he used hapkido a lot to break the wrist and sleeve grabs that his opponents were trying to use.  He ended up taking gold in both the gi and no-gi contests that he signed up for.

I heard about this in a group text chat so hopefully I'll have more details later on.  He's a white belt in our hapkido so it's good to see he's already able to put it to effective use!


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't tell Hanzou that'll destroy everything he's ever believed


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool. I'll be interested in hearing from him how he used his Hapkido to improve his overall grappling game.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 14, 2018)

You will want to find out what belt division he was in.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm interesting in what he did that is specifically hapkido and in what belt division was he competing.


----------



## skribs (Oct 15, 2018)

I'll hopefully have more details next time I talk to him.

I think he's either a blue belt or purple belt (in BJJ, he's a white belt in hapkido), and he's up there in age.  So I'm not sure of the exact division he would be in.


----------

